# Ilha dos Espinheiros, onde as águas da Baía da Babitonga abraçam a maior cidade de Santa Catarina



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

"Uma terra tomada por um mato de espinhos, daí a origem do nome Espinheiros, é também rodeada de água por todos os lados. Não se espante diante da afirmação "rodeada de água por todos os lados", pois esta região, rica em peixes como tainha, bagre, parati e pescada, é uma ilha. Uma ilha que poucos se dão conta quando hoje transitam por ruas asfaltadas e pontes de concreto, uma realidade diferente do início da urbanização do bairro."
1.








@ebersontheodoro

2. Pier do Barco do Príncipe









3. Barco do Príncipe, passeios pela Baía da Babitonga com saida na Ilha dos Espinheiros (Joinville) e parada no Centro Histórico de São Francisco do Sul.








Foto: superlinda.com
4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

O Parque Porta do Mar é um marco com a ideia de criar uma avenida gastronômica e explorar a "desconhecida ilha", havendo já a intenção de mudar o nome do bairro para Ilha dos Espinheiros.

11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Nem só de tanta simplicidade assim são as opções que o bairro oferece. O Joinville Iate Clube, o JIC como é chamado, foi fundado em 1978 por amantes da Baia da Babitonga e dos esportes náuticos. Um empreendimento onde se realizam eventos esportivos, regatas e campeonatos de veleiros de oceano. Atualmente está classificado entre os melhores do sul do Brasil.

21.









22.








Facebook Joinville Iate Clube 
23.








Facebook Joinville Iate Clube

24.








Foto: superlinda.com

25. Muro do Joinville Iate Clube que virou "tela" para o artista Ademar César.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Belas imagens, Emy. Joinville é surpreendente, pegando do litoral até a serra. Essa regiao merecia ser melhor explorada. Parabéns!


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Lembra um pouco Ilhabela, em SP.


----------



## Alexcnhs (Dec 26, 2009)

Região pouco explorada da cidade, porém me parece ser "isolada" no meio de bairros comuns, onde a ilha seria a atração por si só. No mais realmente impressiona esse dinamismo de da natureza em Joinville, da serra que passa dos 1000 metros de altitude ao mar. Valeu por compartilhar Emerson.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Ice Climber said:


> Belas imagens, Emy. Joinville é surpreendente, pegando do litoral até a serra. Essa regiao merecia ser melhor explorada. Parabéns!


Obrigado pela participação, essa região sem dúvidas tem muito potencial a se desbravar.


Rdx MG said:


> Lembra um pouco Ilhabela, em SP.


Obrigado pelo comentário, fui pesquisar Ilhabela e realmente lembra.


Alexcnhs said:


> Região pouco explorada da cidade, porém me parece ser "isolada" no meio de bairros comuns, onde a ilha seria a atração por si só. No mais realmente impressiona esse dinamismo de da natureza em Joinville, da serra que passa dos 1000 metros de altitude ao mar. Valeu por compartilhar Emerson.


Obrigado! Eu conheço o bairro porque minha tia mora por lá então pude acompanhar o crescimento do bairro ao longo desses anos. Joinville guarda muitas surpresas!


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

*BÔNUS* 
Do outro lado da Baía...
...a cidade mais antiga de Santa Catarina​




26.









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









*FIM*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Nunca associei Joinville com o mar hehe
Uma parte desconhecida da maior cidade catarinense


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Lembra muito a Bahia, região do reconcavo e SSA, no caso.


----------

